# Wargame bits service - buy, sell & trade Warhammer 40k



## adders

Hello people

I've checked with Jezlad and he's cool with this post.

I've just launched a wargames bits site (bits, models, terrain anything really), where you can buy, sell and trade wargames bits, including warhammer 40k and fantasy battle.

As we're new it's always hard to get people to be the first to take the plunge so please sign-up and add your unwanted 

bits.

Basic listing is FREE, so apart from spending a few minutes listing your items what have you got to lose.

Any Questions just let me know.

Here's the link to the site: Wargame Bits

Cheers


----------



## hephesto

Hi Adders, good to see you popping here as well.

I really like this system and as promised I'll be posting up stuff as soon as saterday. Both old (classic) and new stuff, so keep an eye out guys. Could be something interesting in there :Wink:


----------



## adders

Nice one cheers Heph

I'm getting some good feed back from other users.

The system will evolve over the next week and months, as I find what users needs are.

Look forward to seeing those items.

Cheers


----------



## Anphicar

Hey adders! Whats up!

Best of luck to you! 8)


----------

